
Firefox 72 blocks third-party fingerprinting resources - groovecoder
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2020/01/07/firefox-72-fingerprinting/
======
vstuart
How to deal with this? Search example:

    
    
        prevent URL tracking
    

Resulting URL:

    
    
        https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&ei=jNIUXt3uKLmw0PEPiYSSqAQ&q=prevent+URL+tracking&oq=prevent+URL+tracking&gs_l=psy-ab.3...1648.1648..1831...0.0..0.118.118.0j1......0....1..gws-wiz.z1jymiS4QKg&ved=0ahUKEwjd5OvNk_LmAhU5GDQIHQmCBEUQ4dUDCAc&uact=5
    

All that's required:

    
    
        https://www.google.com/search?q=prevent+URL+tracking
    

Seriously?!

~~~
vstuart
Edit -- some disambiguations of those URL terms here.

* [https://moz.com/blog/the-ultimate-guide-to-the-google-search...](https://moz.com/blog/the-ultimate-guide-to-the-google-search-parameters)

* [https://www.quora.com/Doing-a-Google-search-I-see-an-operato...](https://www.quora.com/Doing-a-Google-search-I-see-an-operator-in-the-query-gs_l-psy-ab-What-is-it)

* [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18584386/what-does-ei-me...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18584386/what-does-ei-mean-in-the-google-homepage-url-https-www-google-co-in-gws-rd)

* [http://www.rankpanel.com/blog/google-search-parameters/](http://www.rankpanel.com/blog/google-search-parameters/) ...

